# Birthday present for my sister - help and ideas?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My little sister LOVES animals, especially baby ones. So for her 11th birthday this year we really want to get her a nice little incubator that can hold a dozen eggs. Anyone know of a good one? It doesn't have to be fancy, just reliable.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Another option would be to get her a hen that's always setting. She would like that even better, I think. So if anyone knows of someone in the area with good setting hens, let me know!
Edit - I mean good setting hens that they are willing to sell! I'm not going to steal.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

What is your price range? I use and recommend the Brinsea Eco 20 with auto turner. I love it, and it has great hatch rates. Very easy to use, too. It doesn't have any advanced bells and whistles.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Stacykins! That looks perfect, but it is kinda out of our price range. I was hoping it would be closer to $50, but on Amazon they're asking like $160.  Maybe we'll have to go with the setting hen. :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have no idea...but great idea! :hi5:


----------

